# Brake hold assist no longer working after today's SW update...



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

Anyone else have this issue???


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

What version did you have and what was the new version you installed?


----------



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

Whatever they released yesterday...I dont keep track of the nonsense. I can go to the car later and do a version check.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

dustman said:


> Whatever they released yesterday...I dont keep track of the nonsense. I can go to the car later and do a version check.


You can just look on your phone app


----------



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

2019.36.2.1 ea322ad


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

dustman said:


> 2019.36.2.1 ea322ad


Check your settings under the tab "Driving" in your car. There is another option now called Hold. You probably either had Creep or Roll selected before (if you came from 2019.32 version), I would toggle it to another, then back to what you want.


----------



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

Tried that first...Creep was never on, and is not on now.
I do not see HOLD.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

dustman said:


> Tried that first...Creep was never on, and is not on now.
> I do not see HOLD.


Ah. Only the new Raven-motored Model S & X will have that feature.
Older S & X won't be getting it. The car needs a permanent magnet motor for that feature to work.


----------



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

So the feature that worked no longer works?


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

dustman said:


> So the feature that worked no longer works?


It wasn't a feature in 2019.32


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

PaulT said:


> It wasn't a feature in 2019.32


 maybe it was some other function that changed and feels different?


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Try pressing a little harder on brake pedal at a stop


----------



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

This is my second S...I know how the feature works. It's no longer there, including on the digital readout. How does one contact Tesla to have it added back? Between this and Slacker gone, I really dont want the car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

dustman said:


> So the feature that worked no longer works?


Maybe we're confused about your issue. We thought you were talking about the new "hold mode" that was introduced in this version of software.

What exactly are you calling "brake hold assist"?
Are you talking about Vehicle Hold?
See page 72 of the owners manual at this link for a description:
https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/model_s_owners_manual_north_america_en_us.pdf#page=73


----------



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

Vehicle Hold is my reference, thank you for clarifying.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

If you go to app on phone, right below the Summon button is the Schedule service button. You select that and then maybe “Software Update” option, then mention the issue with the vehicle hold and not having slacker radio.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

dustman said:


> Vehicle Hold is my reference, thank you for clarifying.


Interesting. It still works for me, but I have a 3.

So with the car in drive, press the brake until you come to a complete stop. With your foot still on the brake pedal, push it further down.

If that doesn't activate vehicle hold, then it sounds like your car has an issue and you should probably set up an appointment with Tesla service.


----------



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

Yep


----------



## dustman (Oct 25, 2019)

Feature returned on its own.


----------

